# Has anyone imported a horse from spain



## vizzy24

Hi just wanted to know if anyone has ever impoted a horse from spain?


----------



## candysmum

.............................


----------



## vizzy24

candysmum said:


> lmao! I wonder why you posted this? Thanks Hun
> 
> xx
> 
> Yes any experience would be great as i'm about to do it!


thought it was worth a shot lol


----------



## JJAK

Nopes  
Wish i could help. 
Iv got a friend who imports from holland, they say its really straight forward as long as theres all relevent paperwork etc in place. xx


----------



## candysmum

......................................


----------



## vizzy24

candysmum said:


> OH NO is that fresians??? Oh I'd love one of them too! lol


Dont u start!!!!!!!!


----------



## JJAK

hahaha sadly not, they import warmbloods and KWPNs for showjumping


----------



## Nakeshamoon

I have done a little into looking into importing horses from various countries and forgive me if im wrong but it appears that it costs more than the actual horse in most cases(around £10,000). I also read that three are usually put into one box and if there are any fights that start they are allowed to shoot the horses as a danger :S .Maybe this is not true. Unless you have a spare £16,000 + and then in case that shipment goes 'wrong' another spare amount for another horses, seems like something the general public could not afford, especially for just a general riding horse. I guess stallions and horses that will make the money back competing.


----------



## GoldenShadow

What exactly do you want to know? I know people who've imported to France or exported their own for a house move to Canada/USA etc.

JJAK, I thought KWPNs were warmbloods?!


----------



## JJAK

GoldenShadow said:


> What exactly do you want to know? I know people who've imported to France or exported their own for a house move to Canada/USA etc.
> 
> JJAK, I thought KWPNs were warmbloods?!


i think the difference is KWPNs have pink papers where as just warmbloods dont!? i could be mixed up though.


----------



## GoldenShadow

JJAK said:


> i think the difference is KWPNs have pink papers where as just warmbloods dont!? i could be mixed up though.


Argh I dunno lol :lol:

My old YO had a Dutch Warmblood but in shows etc she was down as a KWPN. She cost a bomb and had been imported as a 6YO the year before she bought her, think she paid something like £7000 for her so maybe she was pink papered..?


----------



## lucylastic

KWPN is an abbreviation for the Royal Dutch Warmblood Studbook (Koninklijk Warmbloed Paardenstammboek Nederland) and horses registered with KWPN are known as Dutch Warmbloods. 
There are a number of reputable companies who will transport horses. Many advertise in the equestrian press and they will take good care of your horse along the way. Best to pick a few, get some quotes, then ask for references.


----------



## cloverfan

I have imported a Andalucian from Spain 3 years ago


----------



## candysmum

........................................


----------



## Valanita

Glad I checked here, wanted to know how much you had to pay, Candysmum, as I just saw your thread & boy, what a beautiful horse you have bought.


----------



## Nakeshamoon

candysmum said:


> Well to import my boy the horse cost £4500 transport £750 Export papers £90 and his 5 stage vetting £160 Roughly
> 
> I paid in euros (5280 Euros)
> 
> so just under £5500 and thats is cheaper than buying the horse i want in the UK.
> 
> 5 stage vetting in my area is £500


Thats great to know! Did you go with a specific transport company?


----------



## wizard1st

Yes one of my friends kids horses came from there ..Have a friend who is in spain imports polo horses but now also sells and imports horses spain to uk .he has some very nice horses just now I am a bit tempted to buy but think my o/h would have something to say about that:blush2:


----------



## candysmum

..............................


----------



## Vixxen

yes i have as i had spanish horses for dressage for a long time but i dont like importing from spain as sadly too many have health issues due to the way they live and are treated in spain, ive had 3 with knackered legs and all imported ones had various intolerances to things, not to mention they were ridden in a horrendous false frame, in draw reins etc and were hollow as anything! 

I will never import again and will only buy PRE's as foals/yrearlings from uk studs.


----------

